
UN Chief Admits He Removed Saudi Arabia from Child-Killer List Due to Extortion - colinprince
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/09/u-n-chief-admits-he-removed-saudi-arabia-from-child-killer-list-due-to-extortion/
======
rkwasny
I don't even know what to say, what was the role of the UN in the first place
...

